# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Sandia National Laboratories (Sandia Labs), design, develop and implement robotic and non-robotic automation solutions, Albuquerque, New Mexico, Livermore, California, USA

## Airicist

Sandia's Intelligent Systems, Robotics, & Cybernetics (ISRC) group

Website - sandia.gov

youtube.com/SandiaLabs

facebook.com/SandiaLabs

twitter.com/SandiaLabs

linkedin.com/company/sandia-national-laboratories

Sandia National Laboratories on Wikipedia

Projects:

Western National Robot Rodeo and Capability Exercise

Gemini-Scout Mine Rescue Robot

Sandia Hand

Mighty Mouse (M2), robot

Volant, a multi-modal vehicle concept

Prosthesis

----------


## Airicist

Energy Efficient Legged Robotics at Sandia Labs 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> Sandia is developing energy efficient actuation and drive train technologies to dramatically improve the charge life of legged robots. The work is supported by DARPA, and Sandia will demonstrate an energy efficient bipedal robot at the technology exposition section of the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals in June, 2015. This video, the first in a series, describes early development and initial integration of the Sandia Transmission Efficient Prototype Promoting Research (STEPPR) robot.

----------


## Airicist

Energy Efficient Legged Robotics at Sandia Labs, Pt. 2

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Sandia is developing energy efficient actuation and drive train technologies to dramatically improve the charge life of legged robots. The work is supported by DARPA, and Sandia will demonstrate an energy efficient bipedal robot at the technology exposition section of the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals in June, 2015. This video, the second in a series, describes the continued development and integration of the Sandia Transmission Efficient Prototype Promoting Research (STEPPR) robot.

----------

